# Best cycling shoes for wide feet?



## Dschleh (Jul 29, 2006)

I have E width feet and I want to find a reasonably priced...under $200, pair of wide road shoes. Any recommendations?


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Sidis on sale, or some Diadoras*



Dschleh said:


> I have E width feet and I want to find a reasonably priced...under $200, pair of wide road shoes. Any recommendations?


You probably already know that Sidi makes shoes up to size 52, many in wide widths. They went up last year from ~$190 to ~$230, but I've seen them on sale occasionally just inside your price range.
I wear a 15E (Euro 50), and I bought a pair of Diadoras from Nashbar a month or so ago for $69.95, I think it was. Haven't gotten around to mounting cleats and riding yet, but the fit is fine.
The website shows a ton of Diadoras on sale, mountain and road: http://www.nashbar.com/results.cfm?...6&searchbox=&start=1&orderby=price1&pagename=


----------

